# Mr. Maduro's Reign of Terror!!!



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Parts 1, 2 , & 3............:gn

1 - Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7491 3132 1798

2 - Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7491 1035 0276

3 - Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7491 2083 6036


More to come.....:mn

Stay tuned to this thread for upcoming victims!!! :hn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

You guys better run!

:gn


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

What's to be scared of? Maduro's are sweet, gentle, and mild. Ask anyone.
:ss


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

uh oh...the mad man is loose!!!!!!:gn


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Ohh no----Hold on to your deer nuts. :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like war has been declared ! :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Git 'em!!! :gn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

This doesn't sound good:r


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

"More to come..."
he says.
:gn:mn:hn


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Don't do it Patrick!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

There sure has been alot of hostility around here lately. :gn:chk


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

There are not enough prayers to help ease the blow to those unsuspecting folks.
Oh chit!!!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Blueface said:


> There are not enough prayers to help ease the blow to those unsuspecting folks.
> Oh chit!!!


:r Skeered Carlos?

Go get em Patrick :ss


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Multiple warheads launched, Patrick is on the warpath!!! Go get um!


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow Patrick!

You Brooklynights don't play. :mn


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

My fellow brooklyn Botl is on a reign of terror for sure and thats how it is in brooknam


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> Ohh no----Hold on to your deer nuts. :r


Now THAT is funny! :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm not waiting 'til the first 3 land......


here's victims 4,:hn 5,:hn & 6:hn!!


Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7490 3891 6035

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7490 2843 0275

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7490 1794 4516




The mods might want to consider making this a sticky :r.....because I got a long, long, list with no end in sight!! :gn


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Go get em Patrick. !


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

you go booooyyyyy :gn


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

:bx :gn


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

I didn't think acts of terrorism were legal in this country....somebody forgot to tell Patrick!!!


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

Geez, this isn't terror. It's extermination! Fear the Maduro!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

YIKES!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:gn looks like the 1st and 2nd batt was sent out.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Holy Crap! That is an awful lot of carnage... looking forward to seeing the damage reports. :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

5/6 confirmed hits!! 

Re-loading for next launch......:gn


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Run Away! Run Away!


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Who pissed in your cornflakes?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Serial bombings....
Patrick is making paybacks, I would guess.

I hope they have good insurance


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Tuxguy said:


> Who pissed in your cornflakes?





replicant_argent said:


> Serial bombings....


:r:r:r


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r:r:r


I debated using "cereal bombings" but thought that the grammar police might slap the cuffs on me.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Landing soon......real soon!! :gn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Landing soon......real soon!! :gn


 didn't they all land?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

This is bigger than Dolittle's raid on Tokyo. Run! :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

BigVito said:


> didn't they all land?


As I mentioned earlier.....this is an ongoing mission! As names are crossed off the list :hn, new ones (targets) are added. :gn

This one was a super-sneaky-low-down, covert op.......so sneaky, I don't even know the DC#!!!

All I know is somebody's gettin' :mn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> As I mentioned earlier.....this is an ongoing mission! As names are crossed off the list :hn, new ones (targets) are added. :gn
> 
> This one was a super-sneaky-low-down, covert op.......so sneaky, I don't even know the DC#!!!
> 
> All I know is somebody's gettin' :mn


:r:r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I hope nobody forgot about this thread.....

DC# 0103 8555 7491 9115 5265 :hn

*9 pounder!!!*


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I hope nobody forgot about this thread.....
> 
> DC# 0103 8555 7491 9115 5265 :hn
> 
> *9 pounder!!!*


9 pounder. Heck you probably had to hire a laborer to carry it for you...:r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I hope nobody forgot about this thread.....
> 
> DC# 0103 8555 7491 9115 5265 :hn
> 
> *9 pounder!!!*


you are one crazy SOBotL!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I hope nobody forgot about this thread.....
> 
> DC# 0103 8555 7491 9115 5265 :hn
> 
> *9 pounder!!!*


:BS in a five pound bag


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I hope nobody forgot about this thread.....
> 
> DC# 0103 8555 7491 9115 5265 :hn
> 
> *9 pounder!!!*


You've gone mad Patrick....Seek help for the benefit of us all bro!:r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

There's more.....

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7492 1831 6884 :hn

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7492 0783 1121 :hn

o


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I lost count.....how many are we up to now?? 

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7492 0562 2158 :gn

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7491 7416 4871 :gn

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7493 3145 1264 :gn


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

You haven't ran out of cigars yet!?!?!?:r Get em Patrick!!:tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Patrick...................now whos talking BS?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> Patrick...................now whos talking BS?


Did you and Ron bomb Patrick?


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

dam patrick you are almost as bad as I am 
I sent two yesterday and two today


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

hova45 said:


> dam patrick you are almost as bad as I am
> I sent two yesterday and two today


If you New Yawkers get into the IN TX FL war I might go broke. Bastages:ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Holy crap! This guy has gone nuts. Go get 'em Patrick.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Did you and Ron bomb Patrick?


"I do not recall what happened or is about to happen"


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

It is quite possible Patrick is going to make a fault line with nukes at the Florida border?

It would be like Florida seceding from the Union.

On the other hand, The united confederacy of Florida may just nestle up to Cuber.....

So, insanity has that going for it.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> Patrick...................now whos talking BS?


:BS


Papichulo said:


> Did you and Ron bomb Patrick?


They wouldn't dare!!:mn


Papichulo said:


> If you New Yawkers get into the IN TX FL war I might go broke. Bastages:ss


Just a few people off my own hit-list......one might be in Texas  :cb


fireman43 said:


> You haven't ran out of cigars yet!?!?!?:r Get em Patrick!!:tu


Not even close brother, not even close!! :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

This one is should be fun to watch!! 

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7491 9477 5552

o


----------

